

1997: Steve Jobs joins Apple's board after the NeXT acquisition. - danielvnzla
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,986849-1,00.html

======
rbanffy
Actually, it would be correct to say NeXT acquired Apple for minus USD 424M
and renamed itself Apple.

~~~
danielvnzla
Agreed. Regardless of who acquired who on paper, the NeXT acquisition
catapulted Apple from being just an interesting entry in history books (like
Gulf Oil) to one of the writers of history (like Standard Oil).

